# Overclocking an Atom N450



## tweek43110

Hey guys I have a Acer Aspire One (AO532h) and its got the N450 in it and I was hoping someone out there has overclocked it. I know you can use a software program but cant seem to remember the name or what I need to locate on the motherboard to actually adjust the clocks.

And before someone says it, I know this is a netbook and its gonna kill battery life, heat will eventually kill it, etc. Im not looking for a full time overclock, just something to give me a boost whiles shes plugged in at home and being properly cooled


----------



## airplaneman

Give SetFSB a shot, that is what I used to overclock my netbook.


----------



## tweek43110

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Give SetFSB a shot, that is what I used to overclock my netbook.

I downloaded the program but haven't been able to find the PLL. Im having tons of trouble trying to tear this thing down and find the little chip, does anyone know what it should be? I know the motherboard is made by foxconn


----------



## lilraver018

with SetFBS you need to find the specific motherboard model that your netbook has. While i presume that the n450 chipsets are too new to have their motherboard listed in Setfbs. I am also currently in the process of overclocking my eee pc 1001p. No luck though.

I have heard of linux supporting overclocking using command lines. So you might want to look into that.


----------



## CravinR1

can't cpuz tell you what mb you're using ?


----------



## tweek43110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


with SetFBS you need to find the specific motherboard model that your netbook has. While i presume that the n450 chipsets are too new to have their motherboard listed in Setfbs. I am also currently in the process of overclocking my eee pc 1001p. No luck though.

I have heard of linux supporting overclocking using command lines. So you might want to look into that.


It would make sense that they wouldnt be in the settings because when I downloaded setfsb the website said it had just got its first update in a year...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


can't cpuz tell you what mb you're using ?


Normally yes but since its was made by Acer the motherboard only shows up as "Acer AO532H". I know its made by foxconn because it is visible when you take off the bottom but the model number is covered up by a part of the chassis that I cant seem to get off.


----------



## nexxusty

I am also on the quest to find the PLL on a 532h mobo.

I have a Gateway LT2102h which is the exact same as the Acer 532h. I even went to Acer's site to grab a bios update, updated with Acer's Rev 1.20 and no problems.

Nice little nettops these are, have mine running Win 7 Enterprise and it runs well. You can add take out the 1gb stick and add a 2gb DDR2-800 stick in it, also you can add in a Broadcom Crystal HD for 720p/1080p movies that play flawlessly with the card.

I have neither of these yet but they are available hehe.

I will post back with any info I find. Looks like we are going to have to take these apart to find the PLL. I believe it is under the keyboard, sure isint on the back of it, lol.


----------



## nexxusty

Nothing on my end, haven't had time to crack it open. Anyone else?


----------



## blooder11181

cpufsb9 maybe?


----------



## Vbp6us

Would the gains be really worth the OC? I have a Netbook as well with an atom cpu but I can't see any more power being squeezed out of it.


----------



## lilraver018

Gain would be yes. it could mean seeing stuttering during a 720p video or smooth playback.

As far as those who suggested SetFSB i highly doubt that the motherboard of the new n450 atom cpu are using on the netbooks are supported/ SetFSB doesnt seem to be constantly updated and i doubt they are very concerned about gathering info for n450 atoms.

I have a asus 1001p which i enjoy but i don't see any type of options to overclock at the moment. We just need to be patient or be very adventurous and begin disassemble and modding our netbooks.


----------



## tweek43110

Yes the benifits of streaming in HD are what I was looking for. The CPU is by far the lowest scoring thing on the Win7 test as well

Im gonna try to dissassemble this thing today without breaking anything, the motherboard seems to be a mainboard with a smaller motherboard raised off the larger one...its weird


----------



## tweek43110

Alright I cracked her open. Motherboard is a Foxconn NAV50 LS-565AP OR LS5655P. Ill post the ICS number as soon as I find it with pics

Disassembly guide from Acer:http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/Ma...32h_120809.pdf

Edit** Pics, not sure which it is but these are the only two things that i could find that I thought might be it


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Alright I cracked her open. Motherboard is a Foxconn NAV50 LS-565AP OR LS5655P. Ill post the ICS number as soon as I find it with pics

Disassembly guide from Acer:http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/Ma...32h_120809.pdf

Edit** Pics, not sure which it is but these are the only two things that i could find that I thought might be it

















Awaiting your response bro, totally appreciate what your doing.


----------



## tweek43110

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Awaiting your response bro, totally appreciate what your doing.

No luck finding a matching PLL. I know now that it runs on the nm10 chipset, which is supposedly supported now on setfsb...but no luck when I tried it. I think Im going to email the dude who writes the program and see if we cant get one just for us


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
No luck finding a matching PLL. I know now that it runs on the nm10 chipset, which is supposedly supported now on setfsb...but no luck when I tried it. I think Im going to email the dude who writes the program and see if we cant get one just for us

Ya I cracked it too, I can't see any PLL. No idea yet, will update when possible.


----------



## lilraver018

I am not sure if this help but i have a

Asus 1001p
n450 atom

I was messing around with SetFSB
and i find that right now this
"Ics9lpr427aglf" works for me at a overclock

RIght now i have it at 1941 mhz and stress testing.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilraver018* 
I am not sure if this help but i have a

Asus 1001p
n450 atom

I was messing around with SetFSB
and i find that right now this
"Ics9lpr427aglf" works for me at a overclock

RIght now i have it at 1941 mhz and stress testing.

Damn, doesn't work. Thanks though!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Came across this http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189
not sure if it works or anything..


----------



## nexxusty

Naw , we still don't have the correct PLL. That would most likely work if we had it.


----------



## kinko21

Can you check the board for a crystal? It'll be a silver box or oval and have the frequency printed on the top. If there is a 100 MHz crystal, we may be out of luck.


----------



## tweek43110

Ill pop it open sometime this weekend again and check again. No word from setFSB and I even emailed the bios manufacturer but havent heard from them either.


----------



## steven937595

Next can I help you overclock your toaster to get up to 10% higher scores on the Bread Benchmark?


----------



## tweek43110

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
Next can I help you overclock your toaster to get up to 10% higher scores on the Bread Benchmark?

Ha! I don't like my toast burnt tho...

But seriously "the pursuit of performance", we just wanna get more outta this cheap little thing than its supposed to lol... even if it kills itself by overheating. Maybe we can look into water cooling a netbook?


----------



## sgdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
Next can I help you overclock your toaster to get up to 10% higher scores on the Bread Benchmark?

lol.


----------



## deadbass72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
It would make sense that they wouldnt be in the settings because when I downloaded setfsb the website said it had just got its first update in a year...

Normally yes but since its was made by Acer the motherboard only shows up as "Acer AO532H". I know its made by foxconn because it is visible when you take off the bottom but the model number is covered up by a part of the chassis that I cant seem to get off.

you are correct about foxconn making the mobo, the atom processors are fairly new and i'm messing with setfsb for my asus, however i'd watch what you make that processor do because from my experience with them they are insanely sensitive and become unstable quickly. there is an atom processor that uses a higher voltage that has the same socket though, that one should support higher speeds w/o becoming as unstable


----------



## nexxusty

Found the PLL. You can see it in the service manual. The first pic of the mobo in the BIOS flashing section. It's right beside the clock generator.

SLG8SP553VTR

That's the one, in the pic (look at the service manual on pg. 2 of this thread) you can see "SLG8SP55" and that's all. Knowing PLL's as soon as I saw the SLG I knew I'd found it. We need software that supports it.

YEAH!!!! Lets get O/C'ing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinko21* 
Can you check the board for a crystal? It'll be a silver box or oval and have the frequency printed on the top. If there is a 100 MHz crystal, we may be out of luck.

It's a 32mhz clock crystal.


----------



## nexxusty

BUMP!!!

Need to get the ball rolling here. Any ideas boys?


----------



## nexxusty

Just emailed the SetFSB creator, in Japanese.









So hopefully that will get us some support. Here's hoping boys.


----------



## tweek43110

Nice find! Hopefully a setFSB update will come out supporting it. And from some other forums it looks like 2.25Ghz is capable and stable. It also overclocks the GPU at the same time since its linked and built into the processor.

Whats 500 yen equal to USD wise anyway?


----------



## nexxusty

I was contacted by Sielgo and they want $30 for the datasheet.

I can't do $30 myself. I could do a third though. LMK if anyone else wants to organize a chip in.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Whats 500 yen equal to USD wise anyway?

~$5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I was contacted by Sielgo and they want $30 for the datasheet.

I can't do $30 myself. I could do a third though. LMK if anyone else wants to organize a chip in.









I can't do a third







but I can help you with this link









http://www.silego.com/resources/pdf/...1_03262008.pdf


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Âµcode* 
~$5

I can't do a third







but I can help you with this link









http://www.silego.com/resources/pdf/...1_03262008.pdf

Doesn't work directly, I dont know if this worked for you before but the only way to get it now is through Google cache. They took it down I am guessing.

This works to view. Any idea how to download stuff thats cached via Google? Need to send it to the author. Thanks a lot ucode, + Rep. I think this is all the creator of SetFSB needs.









*edit* I sent the link to the author, I don't think it will be a big deal if he cant download it.


----------



## nexxusty

Bad news. I just got en email back from, the setfsb creator...

"Hi Merten-san,

Hmm..., SLG8SP553V doesn't have the function that changes FSB.
Unfortunately, I cannot support it.

abo"

Doh!. Looks like we are screwed. Dunno where to go from here.


----------



## ucode

I guess they must of updated it or something. It still seems to be available from here or selecting Print (26 pages) from This works to view. seems to save it as a pdf.

Not sure how far your willing to go but this might be of interest.

http://forums.overclockzone.com/foru...14&postcount=1


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilraver018* 
I am not sure if this help but i have a

Asus 1001p
n450 atom

I was messing around with SetFSB
and i find that right now this
"Ics9lpr427aglf" works for me at a overclock

RIght now i have it at 1941 mhz and stress testing.

This seems to be working for me, i have a similar netbook Asus 1005peb with same n450atom.

are you using prime95 for stress test? and any type of tempature monitor program? i want to oc my n450 currently have it at 1.9ghz but i dont want to push it too hard till i can see how temps are running.


----------



## ucode

You should be able to read the core temps using any of the common temp programs. Try realtemp as it should hopefully show how far your cpu is from being out of temperature specification if Tjmax is not known.


----------



## LawLIam

I just bought an Acer Aspire One 532h. I read this entire thread, and it hasn't been posted on in a while. Has anyone found anymore info on this?


----------



## ReverendDC

I am also patiently waiting for further information. I have a Gateway 2104u, basically a 532h. Please.....halp!


----------



## LawLIam

I know I really want to get this netbook too 2.0ghz or higher...


----------



## ReverendDC

NOBODY knows...the trouble I've seen....nobody knows...my sorrow..... Does anyone at least know how to get the GMA3150 doubled. I know that it can take 400MHz without any problem except for more power usage. GMA Booster does not have anything for the 3150. Hooray?!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReverendDC* 
NOBODY knows...the trouble I've seen....nobody knows...my sorrow..... Does anyone at least know how to get the GMA3150 doubled. I know that it can take 400MHz without any problem except for more power usage. GMA Booster does not have anything for the 3150. Hooray?!

gma booster is for gma 9x0 not the x3x00


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Hey guys I have a Acer Aspire One (AO532h) and its got the N450 in it and I was hoping someone out there has overclocked it. I know you can use a software program but cant seem to remember the name or what I need to locate on the motherboard to actually adjust the clocks.

And before someone says it, I know this is a netbook and its gonna kill battery life, heat will eventually kill it, etc. Im not looking for a full time overclock, just something to give me a boost whiles shes plugged in at home and being properly cooled

Not worried about frying it or anything, it probably will not run correctly. I tried OC'ing my laptop's graphics card and everything became funky colored and choppy. They are meant to run at stock settings.


----------



## EduFurtado

Didin't read whole thread, only OP and some posts...

for my netbnook I used setfsb...
The clockgen for my model wasn't available on the version I used, so I had to pick another one close to it and it worked like a charm

That's your best shot, I guess

There is aniother program, I forgot it's name, but it's much more complex, but it can do cool stuff, like set your brightess to 200%, set your fan speed, etc


----------



## CCT22

Hi. Hope this helps. The PLL on NAV50 is ICS 9LPRS387 BKLF. Best of luck with u'r OC


----------



## cavrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CCT22* 
Hi. Hope this helps. The PLL on NAV50 is ICS 9LPRS387 BKLF. Best of luck with u'r OC

On my NAV50 from a Gateway LT2114U The PLL is a RTM875N-397

It is a 72 pin chip located at U4, the area of the board looks exactly like yours.

Did you successfully Overclock your CPU?


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilraver018* 
I am not sure if this help but i have a

Asus 1001p
n450 atom

I was messing around with SetFSB
and i find that right now this
"Ics9lpr427aglf" works for me at a overclock

RIght now i have it at 1941 mhz and stress testing.

I have the 1001PX on Win7 Pro 64-Bit and this is working for me.

Can't adjust PCI though, just FSB.

167 to 200 and still going higher, will post max and validate once I reach it.

::EDIT::
BSOD at FSB 233, aah well.

Sitting at 220 and all seems stable so far, even bumped my Windows rating a little.

Valid









Before:

















After:


----------



## Rookie1337

Sucks that you could only get 1.9GHz. I used the wrong PLL for my netbook with a N450 back when I still had windows on it and could do 2GHz but nothing more. At that speed windows was finally bearable. However, I could only do that when plugged in.

Now in Linux I get maxed out at either 1.7 or 1.8 so it's not that much of a difference.


----------



## CorkyFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;9127615*
> I am not sure if this help but i have a
> 
> Asus 1001p
> n450 atom
> 
> I was messing around with SetFSB
> and i find that right now this
> "Ics9lpr427aglf" works for me at a overclock
> 
> RIght now i have it at 1941 mhz and stress testing.


This worked for my *Asus Eee PC 1001P (Model #: 1001P-MC17-WT)*.

I have a 210MHz bus for 2100MHz CPU and 840MHz memory @ 5-5-5-15. It's stable under full OCCT test and is now crunching #'s for my [email protected] account 24/7 hidden under my couch haha. I got this computer for free and I have no use for it really, so it'll crunch it's little heart out until it dies. Based on some math estimates it should get me around 530 ppd.


----------



## HeKenZo

So i have that little sweet thing too and need to give some bit more "speed" to it. Acer Aspire One 532H-2dr at least that what it says under the lap. okay i have RTM pll too so if anyone can recommend the best soft for overclocking the RTM PLL then let me know. had that thing with win 7 so u already may wonder why im in need to OC my little friend


----------



## emo_gp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavrac;11580990*
> On my NAV50 from a Gateway LT2114U The PLL is a RTM875N-397
> 
> It is a 72 pin chip located at U4, the area of the board looks exactly like yours.
> 
> Did you successfully Overclock your CPU?


Hi all I have same pll chip on my acer aspire one d250,and my processor it's atom n280.I cannot overclock my netbook,can You help me?


----------



## ldra02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeKenZo;11711814*
> So i have that little sweet thing too and need to give some bit more "speed" to it. Acer Aspire One 532H-2dr at least that what it says under the lap. okay i have RTM pll too so if anyone can recommend the best soft for overclocking the RTM PLL then let me know. had that thing with win 7 so u already may wonder why im in need to OC my little friend


So you have the clock gen for the 532h? If so, please share!


----------



## MOokamiP

Hey guys I joined for great justice.
I wanted to throw out my current setup for my Asus Eee 1005PEB.
Browsing the web a bit I found the freeware version of setFSB, checked through the included readme and found my supported PLL.

Also found a tool called AutotoolConfig, Auto ToolOC ON/OFF. I managed to push my N450 to 2.1 Ghz and seems to run stable though I haven't run any stress testing besides playing WoW and using windows performance rating which went from 2.4 score to 2.9 :] My battery life obviously took a hit but tht seems to be the only drawback. Though there seems to be some discrepancy between cpuZ and setFSB on the bus speed, I figured posting my results would still help. I have got it as high and 2.2Ghs btw, but decided to bring that down till I can do some stress testing.

***Throw in some +REP if you are so inclined







***

Happy OC'ing.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOokamiP;13728782*
> Hey guys I joined for great justice.
> I wanted to throw out my current setup for my Asus Eee 1005PEB.
> Browsing the web a bit I found the freeware version of setFSB, checked through the included readme and found my supported PLL.
> 
> Also found a tool called AutotoolConfig, Auto ToolOC ON/OFF. I managed to push my N450 to 2.1 Ghz and seems to run stable though I haven't run any stress testing besides playing WoW and using windows performance rating which went from 2.4 score to 2.9 :] My battery life obviously took a hit but tht seems to be the only drawback. Though there seems to be some discrepancy between cpuZ and setFSB on the bus speed, I figured posting my results would still help. I have got it as high and 2.2Ghs btw, but decided to bring that down till I can do some stress testing.
> 
> ***Throw in some +REP if you are so inclined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Happy OC'ing.


I doubt you'll pass Prime95 or even IBT. Mine crashed at 2.1GHz every time. I did make it a few hours though at 2GHz. And that discrepancy is both caused by speed step (reduces multiplier when the processor is idle) and the fact that setFSB doesn't always read the right speeds. When I OCed to 2GHz setFSB told me I was at 1.6 while CPUz and coretemp told me I had reached 2GHz.


----------



## emo_gp

This no work for me


----------



## jigster213

anyone OC A ACER 532h particularly a 532h-2588?


----------



## pazsion

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/pazsion/m1660MHz.jpg

I got this to detect. i swear i've been all up and down this list 4-5 times (setfsb)

I've run a clean install of eeectl? it's fan is on high and is getting "garbage from the pll" the settings are on high tho... it seems to be 20* cooler..122 even with a 60*F room is the lowest temps i've had yet...this silly fan is like an open ended slow blower..with .0002 HP =/ it was 119 heat sink? 122 on chip? for a short period. now we are talking... i'd like to see 80...or less. And this large difference between the heat sink? and the internals? I can certainly see a copper heat sink reducing these...

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/pazsion/temps.jpg
I've watched this go from 997.xx to 1666.xx multipliers 6 and 10? 1.8 should be possible...hardware supported?

whats this for (the pll) and should i run it, i've had others that worked but the thing started screaming (over the headphones *static tone*)

Naturally this is not good for anything...anyone have a successful run with a similar pc?

i like my samsung n150- just some games and media demand more...it's a fast little thing as is...needs a 64-bit os something bad. Anyone done this and nothing else? how does it perform, what ram is installed?


----------



## crazyboy-212

hi everybody, could anybody oc rtm875n-397 chipset, i need to oc...


----------



## manocao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCT22*
> 
> Hi. Hope this helps. The PLL on NAV50 is ICS 9LPRS387 BKLF. Best of luck with u'r OC


hi, did anyone managed to overclock nav50?
ICS9LPRS387BKLF pll is protected against overclocking by TME (Trusted Mode Enable - no overclocking)
i found some references to unlock it and overlock cpu by software:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m11x/463095-m11x-clock-generator-ics9lprs387bklf-12.html#post6188065 has values for 266mhz fsb, what about values for 166mhz fsb?
http://forum.notebookreview.com/hp-business-class-notebooks/461931-hp-elitebook-2710p-owners-lounge.html#post5929765 read method 1, it says { FSB, Byte 0D, Byte OE} = { 200, 0x48, 0x9E} but nav50 0D is 0x49
could someone explain it for acer aspire one nav50 (pll ICS9LPRS387BKLF)
dont know which hex values i must input for setfsb pll diagnosis
i wanna try 200mhz bus, need hex values for 0D AND 0E, dont know how m/n divider works
cpu is atom n450 1.66ghz
original bus is 166mhz, speed is 166x6 and 166x10 (1000mhz and 1660mhz, 1 core 2 threads)
thanks


----------



## james_ant

I've been contemplating making a thread like this to overclock my Asus 1001p with a N450 for a while now, just never got around to it.

It's really too bad the bios doesn't let you overclock.

I have used the built in Asus power management thing that apparently overclocks it. I don't know by how much buy on the highest setting means smooth playback of 720p mkv files where otherwise they would studder.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> I've been contemplating making a thread like this to overclock my Asus 1001p with a N450 for a while now, just never got around to it.
> It's really too bad the bios doesn't let you overclock.
> I have used the built in Asus power management thing that apparently overclocks it. I don't know by how much buy on the highest setting means smooth playback of 720p mkv files where otherwise they would studder.


The playback issues with the Atom are more related to the GPU and the encoding method. Doesn't mean the OC isn't helping (especially in windows) but I can tell you that even 720p x264/VC-1 encoded files are pushing the limits of the N450. If you convert to say mp4v encoding 1080p is perfectly playable.

As for OCing the 1001p...the most I could get out of it was 2GHz using setFSB. At that point windows became somewhat enjoyable but sure killed the battery at about twice the rate. In Linux even the default clocks are faster.


----------



## manocao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manocao*
> 
> hi, did anyone managed to overclock nav50?
> ICS9LPRS387BKLF pll is protected against overclocking by TME (Trusted Mode Enable - no overclocking)
> i found some references to unlock it and overlock cpu by software:
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m11x/463095-m11x-clock-generator-ics9lprs387bklf-12.html#post6188065 has values for 266mhz fsb, what about values for 166mhz fsb?
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/hp-business-class-notebooks/461931-hp-elitebook-2710p-owners-lounge.html#post5929765 read method 1, it says { FSB, Byte 0D, Byte OE} = { 200, 0x48, 0x9E} but nav50 0D is 0x49
> could someone explain it for acer aspire one nav50 (pll ICS9LPRS387BKLF)
> dont know which hex values i must input for setfsb pll diagnosis
> i wanna try 200mhz bus, need hex values for 0D AND 0E, dont know how m/n divider works
> cpu is atom n450 1.66ghz
> original bus is 166mhz, speed is 166x6 and 166x10 (1000mhz and 1660mhz, 1 core 2 threads)
> thanks


original registers


modded registers


this is what i tried without results:

1. hex E5 is bin 1(1)100101, (1) means pll is locked against overclocking
2. here i enable 22 registers instead of 13 (hex 16 is bin 22)
3. hex 61 is bin 01100(00)1 > i change to hex 67 which is bin 01100(11)1. i keep all the other bits except (00), so sata clock runs on pll2 and src on pll3
4. hex 01 is bin 0(00000)01 > i change to hex 65 which is bin 0(11001)01. i keep all the other bits except (00000), so i enable pll3 and pll2, disable src and pci divider, and enable cpu divider
5. i enable m/n divider by changing hex 00 to hex 01, which is bin 00000001
6. the problem is here, no matter the value i change in 0D or 0E that, after update and apply, it always change back itself to 49 and 4E. changing 0D and 0E has no effects, overclocking is not enabled? changing those bytes are not allowed by pll?
i tried changing hex 4E to 5E (that is hex +10), then update and apply, but setfsb shows 4E again

can someone help???
thanks


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> The playback issues with the Atom are more related to the GPU and the encoding method. Doesn't mean the OC isn't helping (especially in windows) but I can tell you that even 720p x264/VC-1 encoded files are pushing the limits of the N450. If you convert to say mp4v encoding 1080p is perfectly playable.
> As for OCing the 1001p...the most I could get out of it was 2GHz using setFSB. At that point windows became somewhat enjoyable but sure killed the battery at about twice the rate. *In Linux even the default clocks are faster.*


What linux distro are you using? I have Ubuntu installed and I find it unbearably slow compared to windows to be honest.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> What linux distro are you using? I have Ubuntu installed and I find it unbearably slow compared to windows to be honest.


Sorry...I was too general. Ubuntu is probably the worst of it's type to install on a netbook. Unity and even Gnome are the worst DEs to put on netbook. I know they're supposed to be "lighter" than KDE but even running KDE was faster. I'm using a premade spin off of buntu called Bodhi that gets rid of many the included defaults along with using an extremely "lightweight" and powerful DE called Enlightenment. Pretty much the only time the Atom shows it's weaknesses are when trying to run more than one youtube video at the same time, anything x264/VC-1 encoded HD, or when launching a program for the first time (and even then it's not anywhere near as bad as windows). If you're on a netbook the recommendation is any distro (buntus and Fedoras come in spins which prepackage with one DE for you) with either XFCE, LXDE, or E17(Enlightenment) if you need a DE or using just a WM like DWM and Fluxbox for examples.


----------



## manocao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manocao*
> 
> original registers
> 
> modded registers
> 
> this is what i tried without results:
> 1. hex E5 is bin 1(1)100101, (1) means pll is locked against overclocking
> 2. here i enable 22 registers instead of 13 (hex 16 is bin 22)
> 3. hex 61 is bin 01100(00)1 > i change to hex 67 which is bin 01100(11)1. i keep all the other bits except (00), so sata clock runs on pll2 and src on pll3
> 4. hex 01 is bin 0(00000)01 > i change to hex 65 which is bin 0(11001)01. i keep all the other bits except (00000), so i enable pll3 and pll2, disable src and pci divider, and enable cpu divider
> 5. i enable m/n divider by changing hex 00 to hex 01, which is bin 00000001
> 6. the problem is here, no matter the value i change in 0D or 0E that, after update and apply, it always change back itself to 49 and 4E. changing 0D and 0E has no effects, overclocking is not enabled? changing those bytes are not allowed by pll?
> i tried changing hex 4E to 5E (that is hex +10), then update and apply, but setfsb shows 4E again
> can someone help???
> thanks


pinmod was required, i did it
continues here and here


----------



## eldallas

nexxusty said:


> Nothing on my end, haven't had time to crack it open. Anyone else?


 I did actually crack opened a netbook with the same processor


----------



## eldallas

Actually runs Quake 3 arena


----------

